# Bailey biting



## banksyrat (Feb 1, 2011)

My 5 month old male rat Bailey seems to be getting a bit too big for his boots and keeps biting us randomly. 

I read through the trust training stuff, but honestly he's not scared of us at all. He's perfectly happy to play with us and be stroked, he never runs away or looks defensive. When he bites, it's usually because we're not doing something he wants us to do, like if I'm sat down and he wants to get behind me he'll just bite my ribs really hard, or if he wants more food he'll bite my arm/ hand. We squeak or make noises at him so he knows he's hurting us, but he just stares at us then does it again 

I don't know what to do about it, people say rats rarely bite but Bailey just seems to be a grumpy rat... I didn't want to use punishment because I don't want him to be scared of us, but I don't know what else I could do?? Help?


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Sometimes they just go through stages like this, kinda like real kids lol. Just keep making an "eeep!" sound when he does it, and give him his favorite treat when you eeep and he stops, so he'll run away with the treat and forget what he was doing.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Is he a lone rat? Rats are very social, being kept alone can cause behavioral problems. 

I think he is also at age where it might be hormone related.


----------



## banksyrat (Feb 1, 2011)

No, he's with another rat, who's an angel ^^

So I guess I have to just if he grows out of it? :/


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

It sounds hormonal, in which case it will just get worse if you don't neuter him


----------



## banksyrat (Feb 1, 2011)

I really don't want to neuter him unless I absolutely have to  
With male rats, it's like half their bodyweight gone... his brothers will pick on him >.<


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Neutered and intact males can live together just fine. I understand not wanting to neuter unless necesarry, but when rats are hormonal it really is necesarry, it is pretty miserable for them to be so angry-its pretty comparable to roid rage.

Does he ever get puffy, sidle at you or other rats, get angry when his lower back/bum is touched, etc?


----------



## rissa1227 (Feb 23, 2011)

a few of mine went through a bit of a nippy stage kind of like a terrible twos kid stage lol. i dont neuter unless necessary either. if u dont see it starting to subside though or gets worse a neuter will be necessary. my two neutered males are fine in with intact males


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Neutered boys often gain more weight, so they don't stay small forever LOL

AT this point he's just being rude not aggressive, just be careful.


----------



## banksyrat (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, I read that they can go through a difficult teenage stage around this time. I suppose he's just being a stroppy teenager 

And no, he doesn't show any other signs of aggression at all... he play fights with his brothers a lot, but they don't actually hurt each other. 

I think I'll wait a couple months before I chop anything off...


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

banksyrat said:


> Yeah, I read that they can go through a difficult teenage stage around this time. I suppose he's just being a stroppy teenager
> 
> And no, he doesn't show any other signs of aggression at all... he play fights with his brothers a lot, but they don't actually hurt each other.
> 
> I think I'll wait a couple months before I chop anything off...


Hopefully he doesn't get all hormonal and calms down. Good luck.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Both my boys went through that stage. Romeo lasted around two weeks of biting until I bled, and then stopped altogether. Snitch bit constantly, but it has subsided to be manageable. He still bites, fluffs up, and gets grumpy easily but it's possible to avoid for the most part if I handle him right. 

Siamese are known for biting, and I think he may have been the unfortunate result of someone wanting a siamese but not knowing anything about it and breeding agressive rats. :/ Many of the siamese lines have agressive issues and bad breeders work with those lines.

I hope he stops biting.


----------



## rissa1227 (Feb 23, 2011)

i found that my himalayan rat bit more frequently. i think it might be the red eyes that make them spook easily and react defensively


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Kinsey said:


> Both my boys went through that stage. Romeo lasted around two weeks of biting until I bled, and then stopped altogether. Snitch bit constantly, but it has subsided to be manageable. He still bites, fluffs up, and gets grumpy easily but it's possible to avoid for the most part if I handle him right.
> 
> Siamese are known for biting, and I think he may have been the unfortunate result of someone wanting a siamese but not knowing anything about it and breeding agressive rats. :/ Many of the siamese lines have agressive issues and bad breeders work with those lines.
> 
> I hope he stops biting.


Actually smeezes being aggressive is another myth, along with dumbo's being friendlier, etc...all depends on popularity and how many BYB's and bad breeders have carelessly bred them.


----------



## banksyrat (Feb 1, 2011)

I've started using a little spray bottle... I feel awful using it, but he's getting a lot better already.
I was so chuffed yesterday, he crawled up onto me for a cuddle and didn't bite me  

It's not like he's an angry rat, it's probably my own fault for getting him from a pet shop


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Then he had a dreadful breeder.. but I already knew that.  

He has white feet and I think a berkshire belly.


----------



## Zeby (Mar 11, 2011)

It could be an issue with red eyed rats especially as sight is poor. I have a Siamese (with red eyes) and he used to bite when we first adopted him. You just need to show them who is boss. My partner just tapped him on the head gently saying no each time he went to bite and he soon got the message. He has not bitten me for over a year now probably because he now knows my smell and voice more than anything.


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a number of Pet Store rats and some of them are the sweetest things in the world. You can not generalize like that. They just sometimes take longer to socialize. I love my babies and not one is from a breeder


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Lovin, all of mine are from crap situations, but bad breeding can make for nasty rats. Snitch is usually a good guy, unless he feels dominance threatened. (touch his rump wrong) He has improved ever so slightly, but still bitey, though I havn't been bit for a while.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

banksyrat said:


> I've started using a little spray bottle... I feel awful using it, but he's getting a lot better already.
> I was so chuffed yesterday, he crawled up onto me for a cuddle and didn't bite me
> 
> It's not like he's an angry rat, it's probably my own fault for getting him from a pet shop


Since this works it must have been a hierarchy issue, like when you won't lay down the rules they make them. Rats are social so they need a hierarchy, which means that they will be responsive to leadership. I would not use the bottle too often, which can cause a power struggle. You probably used it at just the right time. if the timing is off, things usually get worse.


----------

